# PPI PC2300 limited edition (white)



## ghost31711 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just replaced my JL 300/4 with PPI pc2300 to run my front comps, a pair of type x pro (spx-17pro from 2009).

The JL definately is able to push out more power and run the speaker louder before distortion.

The PPI seem to get maxed out quicker (though at an volume i probably cant stand for more than 45 second.

PPi seem to accentuate the upper mid-range more. I was able to hear certain electronic guitar backgrounds that i didnt notice was there before.

However, the processors on the JL allowed my mids to play lower, (at 65hrz 24db HP) and really helped bring the bass out in my system (or upfront... ).

my guy tells me if i had a processor like alpine h701, the PPI would be the better better with my speakers.

if i was still using the Focal 165 p2k (which i thought was too harsh because my tweeter was installed in stock tweeter location of 350z) the JL might be a better choice.


----------

